# Utilitaire (Console) comprendre ?



## BBh (2 Août 2005)

Salut a tous..
Voila J'aimerais trouvé quelqu'un qui sache déchifrer se genre de lignes.. des lignes et  encore des lignes..Dans l'utilitaire Console/console.log..
J'aimerais surtout savoir si ça craint.(Fatal erreur)????

C'est içi!!.
[Fatal Error] :1:194: The entity name must immediately follow the '&' in the entity reference.
[Fatal Error] :1:164: The reference to entity "M" must end with the ';' delimiter.

Merçi d'avance..


----------



## Freelancer (2 Août 2005)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous..
> Voila J'aimerais trouvé quelqu'un qui sache déchifrer se genre de lignes.. des lignes et  encore des lignes..Dans l'utilitaire Console/console.log..
> J'aimerais surtout savoir si ça craint.(Fatal erreur)????
> 
> ...



les recherches que j'ai effectué montrent que ça a rapport avec le XML : en gros, il y a une faute dans le code XML d'un document et le "validateur" (qui vérifie le code XML) signale l'erreur  après, je suis incapable de te dire si c'est grave. mais c'est déjà une petite piste 

quant au console.log, c'est un fichier qui liste tout se qui se passe dans ta session : les erreurs (surtout), les problèmes de connection, si tu as lancé la mise à jour de logiciels... bref. l'erreur fatale ne signifie pas une erreur fatale pour ton système, mais peut être pour un programme que tu utilises (et qui visiblement a un soucis  )


----------



## BBh (2 Août 2005)

Salut Freelancer..
XML je ne sait pas se que c'est????
Donc c'est un document avec un code XML.....Quel types de documents..

Merci pour les infos,c'est cool, je vais tacher de me renseigner..

Si quelqu'un a une idée, please qui se manifesto...
A bientot sur le forum..


----------



## Freelancer (2 Août 2005)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Salut Freelancer..
> XML je ne sait pas se que c'est????
> Donc c'est un document avec un code XML.....Quel types de documents..
> 
> ...



il s'agit d'un type de doc qui peut conternir du texte, des données. pour te faire une petite idée d'un doc XML, ta bibliotheque iTunes (qui contient en autres le classement, la durée et l'emplacement de tes morceaux)est un doc XML. pour te faire une petite idée de XML, tu peux consulter l'article de wikipedia. tu peux également exporter une de tes play-list itunes en XML pour de faire une petite idée de la structure


----------

